# where to get used/ reconditioned controllers



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

yellow pages under forklift salvage, also were a couple of them advertised in the forum classified.


----------



## mcmichaelev (Dec 3, 2008)

I've got a good curtis that I used on a 96v conversion but now have changed controllers. I'll let it go.. email me at [email protected]


----------

